# Butter Brittle



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2014)

This is easy. Recipe given to me by a friend. I do have permission to post it.

1/2 cup ground almonds, 1cup white sugar, 1cup butter, 1tbs corn syrup, 3tbs water ,1cup milk chocolate chips
Cover a cookie sheet with foil..butter it..sprinkle with some of the almond
In a heavy pan..add the buttter..melt..coat yhe sides with butter too. .
Add the sugar, water & corn syrup
Cook over medium heat..stirring often. .to 290 degrees. .watch and stir..it csn scorch easily..
When it hits 290 remone from heat and immediately pour onto the cookie sheet
Spread out with a buttered spatula
Let cool 2-3 minutes
Sprinkle chocolate cho ps evenly over the top
Let sit another 2-3 minutes. .then spread evenly
Sprinkle rest of almonds over the top
You can score it with a pizza wheel if you want
Cool..then chill in fridge 20 minutes or so..then break up..
You can substitute any nuts you like..or use dark chocolate













bb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 22, 2014


















bb1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 22, 2014


















bb2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 22, 2014


















bb3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh yummmm........I'm all over this one. Thanks for the recipe.

Brad


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 22, 2014)

My wife makes English toffee every year for Christmas! It's very similar to that...


----------



## litterbug (Dec 22, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> My wife makes English toffee every year for Christmas! It's very similar to that...



Recipe please!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 22, 2014)

Litterbug said:


> Recipe please!!!



It's almost exactly like the above recipe! We do triple the amount at a time; 3 cups sugar, 1 1/2 lb butter and a little corn syrup. 

Make sure you roast the almonds first. 

We put a layer of toasted almonds on a half sheet pan then some chocolate. Then when your sugar/butter mixture hits "hard crack" (about 300 degrees) pour it on and then put more chocolate and then more nuts. Press on nuts to finish. 













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Dec 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------

